# Jeu de manipulation



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Pour le petit inactif qui observe je propose le jeu de graines. Pour le faire acheter de la semoule premier prix en remplir une petite bassine . Étaler au sol un drap poser la bassine de semoule ou céréales riz . Donner aux petits des récipients ou camions bennes petites pelles .transvaser remplir vider intéressent beaucoup les petits capables de jouer sans mettre à la bouche .
Avec mon petit on joue au chantier avec camions bennes ,toupie . Je suis plutôt moins bien équipée ma pelleteuse est une cuillère à soupe et mon camion benne un gobelet en plastique que je dois remplir et vider 150 fois dans le camion benne de mon petit chef de chantier. Ah oui on s'amuse bien disons 1 heure.
Sage précaution récupérer votre semoule bien comme il faut dans la bassine elle sert de nombreuses fois. Et vous ne finissez pas par en faire un plat. On joue ou on mange il faut choisir


----------



## Nantaise (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci de partager ,j’ai  jamais proposée la semoule aux petites


----------



## RBK81 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, effectivement les Petits adorent, ici c'est un Best-seller mais avec du riz.


----------



## violetta (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir.
Oh oui, les jeux de transvasements avec de la semoule, c'est vraiment génial. 
Moi je la mets dans une coque à  sable avec pleins de petits récipients,  pelle,  râteaux....
Les petits y rentrent pieds nus et allez,  comme à la plage !!!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j'avais eu l'idée a des ateliers du relais ou on le faisait .c'est facile à organiser chez soi et succès garanti .seul consigne on ne fait pas voler la semoule. 
Bon week end je suis bouleversée par la mauvaise nouvelle lue sur le forum.


----------



## Mumu 46 (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour personnellement je met dans un bac rectangulaire des coquillettes avec tissus en dessous et plein de dînette ca fait un an maintenant ils adorent et y reste parfois assez longtemps


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Ca fonctionne avec des coquillettes, du riz aussi mais c'est vrai qu'avec de la semoule on va avoir un effet semblable au sable.


----------



## NounouNam (3 Août 2022)

J ai jamais trop osé. Les enfants ne mettent pas à la bouche ?


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

même si certains peuvent tenter de mettre à la bouche ce n'est pas plus grave que s'ils goutent le sable au bac à sable!


----------



## nounoucat1 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour je fais ce jeu de manipulation a partir de 18 mois et plus 2ans 2ans et demi il n'y a pas de souci avec la petite consigne on ne met pas à la bouche . J'ai plus vu la semoule volait?!


----------



## Arc en ciel (30 Août 2022)

Moi je le fais dans une petite piscine gonflable avec de la semoule, des grosses pâtes , du sable, des cotillons, les petits adorent.


----------



## Arc en ciel (30 Août 2022)

Sinon il y aussi comme des bacs à sable gonflable 50x30 cm a peu près ou l’on joue avec de la farine, du supersand, l’hiver quand il fait trop froid, je leur met de la neige dedans et ils s’amusent à verser la neige, la mettre dans des récipients…


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

De la vraie neige ??


----------



## Arc en ciel (31 Août 2022)

Oui, je prends de la neige ❄️ fraîche dans le jardin et je leur met dans le bac et ils jouent avec, je leur donne des verres, assiettes, couteaux, cuillères en plastique et ils découpent la neige, la transvase…


----------



## Arc en ciel (31 Août 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Waouh original en Normandie la neige est rare.
Très bonne idée pour expliquer la neige l'hiver a tes petits. Mais j'espère que tu as une autorisation spéciale pour étouffer un petit a l'occasion 🤣


----------



## Arc en ciel (31 Août 2022)

Oui, oui, j’ai eu l’autorisation 🤣🤣🤣


----------

